# goodbye my princess.



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

My beautiful, sweet and lovely cat daisy sadly passed away this afternoon. She had suffered from asthma for a while, all seemed to be going well, when i got home from work we let her in from the garden,she was breathing rapidly, we suspected an asthma attack (happened last year) we rushed her to the vets who put her on oxygen but sadly she did not make it.

she was my princess, i'm going to miss her meow, her cheekyness, her little waddle of a walk...heck i'm gonna miss everything about her!. had her since she was a kitten, she was only 10 when she died. my poor girl, i hope you was happy in all the years you lived with us. Your not just a cat, you are a part of our family, i love you and will miss you dearly.
R.i.p my princess


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to read your post - she was certainly a pretty little thing.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It's easier said than done but just think that she's not suffering anymore from it. She was a beautiful cat though.  RIP little one.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Sorry to read your post - she was certainly a pretty little thing.





kim1989 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. It's easier said than done but just think that she's not suffering anymore from it. She was a beautiful cat though.  RIP little one.


 thank you both. her asthma certainly got the best of her at times but the tablets worked a treat. she was a darling,very special cat. she had a wonderful life. rip daisy


----------

